# What make a great plumber?



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Also how do you fine tune your workmanship or craft?

Most of you know I'm a 2nd yr and I want to be best at my trade by the time I get my journeyman license.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Leach713 said:


> Also how do you fine tune your workmanship or craft? Most of you know I'm a 2nd yr and I want to be best at my trade by the time I get my journeyman license.


Continued education


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Continued education


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> Also how do you fine tune your workmanship or craft?
> 
> Most of you know I'm a 2nd yr and I want to be best at my trade by the time I get my journeyman license.


Work in all the fields you can residential, commercial, and industrial. Pipefitters look at laying out a job usually completely different from a plumber and vice/versa. 

Leaving residential in 2000 and coming back in 2012, makes me wish I could only run copper in homes, swapping out a boiler in a basement seems like no big deal anymore.

I did miss out though, the tankless scam I mean craze, 37 different types of Pex and Kohler is using a Mansfield type flush valve in their tanks, plus I saw a Mansfield with a flapper. Box vans aren't the rage anymore either, but up front or flat rate pricing is still kicking arse.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Pride, OCD or both :thumbsup:

Never stop learning
Never settle for close enough
Never leave a job unfinished
Never argue with a customer
Never swim in the little pond with the little fish

Always buy from your local supply house


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Pride, OCD or both :thumbsup:
> 
> Never stop learning
> Never settle for close enough
> ...



I love the last never, that's what I need to learn before I could even consider going on my own.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You need a good memory. I solve a lot of problems because of threads on here, or bull sessions with other plumbers. Keep a notebook to write down unusual experiences or stories, so you can refresh your memory. Take a lot of pictures, so you can order the right parts or remember how to reassemble valves and devices.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Every day you should learn something new either on a new task, how to do past tasks smarter, faster, better and discover something new about you. Do you want to be a good plumber a better one than your co- workers or do you want to be the best! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

If you want to get better at anything you have to be around or work around those who are better than you. 

Don't focus on being better than others but focus on improving only upon yourself and don't worry about how others may perceive you. 

In the end it is only your opinion of yourself that counts and not anyone else's no matter what anyone ever tells you. 

Finally, and I can't stress this enough, the license doesn't make the plumber.


----------



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

Having Rjbphd's DNA?:laughing:

Work ethic,education and self-motivation?

Oh yeah,all the info and fine people here on the Plumbingzone!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

A great plumber is some who....

Knows the code, rules, and regulations for their jurisdiction and does their work accordingly. 

Willing to walk away from a job because they are being asked to compromise their principals, do something illegal or immoral. 

Has good work ethic, shows up on time, works until the job is done, and does not call in sick every-time they have a sniffle, and does not whine or complain a lot when extra hours are required to keep the workload manageable.

Dedicates their off time to learning the trade or craft by investing personal time in self-improvement. 

Sticks with a facet of the trade until they have truly mastered it, not just think they know. 

etc.....

Improve your own skills by

Dedicating time to one area of the trade. Some say bounce around, and I respectively disagree with that. I think you need to stay in one part of the trade until you have mastered it, and that it all depends on you. When you have that down then move around if you want to learn more. 

Take your learning seriously. Memorize the code book. Buy supplemental material.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank guys 
From the looks of it I'm right on track, I'm a hard worker very enthusiastic about plumbing I don't mind how hard the work is I'm always head on everything I read the code book also most every night even though somethings I don't understand so I YouTube it or google it if not I wait and ask my boss the next day.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> If you want to get better at anything you have to be around or work around those who are better than you.
> 
> Don't focus on being better than others but focus on improving only upon yourself and don't worry about how others may perceive you.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself....

Except for one thing. While our opinion of ourself may be the only thing that counts to us but have you ever heard a ****ty plumber say he's a ****ty plumber lol.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

JWBII said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself....
> 
> Except for one thing. While our opinion of ourself may be the only thing that counts to us but have you ever heard a ****ty plumber say he's a ****ty plumber lol.


:laughing: Opposite. 

The best plumbers I've known were the ones who constantly compare themselves to the ones they think are the best. I'm a slacker at heart and practice. If I could, I'd spend my days riding, pillaging and ransacking villages....born a little late, I know.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

JWBII said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself....
> 
> Except for one thing. While our opinion of ourself may be the only thing that counts to us but have you ever heard a ****ty plumber say he's a ****ty plumber lol.


Nope. Usually the opposite, but why should I care if someone who I may think is a bad plumber thinks the same? How does that effect me?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Plumber said:


> :laughing: Opposite.
> 
> The best plumbers I've known were the ones who constantly compare themselves to the ones they think are the best. I'm a slacker at heart and practice. If I could, I'd spend my days riding, pillaging and ransacking villages....born a little late, I know.


I think that falls under working around others who are better than you or have more experience. When you're comparing yourself to your mentors or trainers that's learning by example which is the most common way we as humans learn. Due to that you want to work with others who share your work ethic and who are also masters of the trade.

Learning by analogy is necessary to learn a skill or trade being that you have to learn proper techniques in order to master it. The trades are best taught by another human in conjunction with books as opposed to a book alone. 

You still should only worry about what you think because in the end it is only you that can do anything about yourself. Whether or not someone thinks you're a good plumber is immaterial. If you know you are and truly are one than that person will either change their mind or they won't. All you can do is be yourself and concern yourself with "I" instead of "them". Their opinion of you is only as important as you make it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Someone that comes in high regard for honesty, professionalism, incredible sharpshooting on troubleshooting issues and executing the problem. 

Someone that people will wait days or weeks for you to arrive, knowing that you have your A game.


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

A great plumber can diagnose problems quickly, communicate with the customer, complete the job, and leaves the job clean. He works hard, shows up on time, gets along with everyone, and stays safe on the job


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Really after reading these posts...the skills will come with experience.... So the qualities that make a good plumber are the same qualities that make a good human being.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Last year my daughter had an assignment for class to write a story on, Whom they see as their hero?" My daughter wrote about the late Nelson Mandela. A classmate wrote about her dad and him being a plumber. How his profession allowed them to have a good lifestyle living close to the beach, having a bach to holiday at and how he still finds time for his family too! When your kid looks up to you and have the courage to stand up in front of their peers to acknowledge you as a dad and what you do is pretty admirable


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

plumbing ninja said:


> Last year my daughter had an assignment for class to right a story on, Whom they see as their hero?" My daughter wrote about the Nelson Mandela. A classmate wrote about her dad and him being a plumber. How his profession allowed them to have a good lifestyle living close to the beach, having a bach to holiday at and how he still finds time for his family too! When your kid looks up to you and has the courage to stand up in front of their peers to acknowledge you as a dad and what you do is pretty admirable


 Right on. The public perspective on plumbers isn't very high. Nothing makes me prouder than when my children defend our trade or educate them on just how important good licensed plumbers are to mankind.


----------



## ]3ones (Jun 9, 2011)

Leach713 said:


> Also how do you fine tune your workmanship or craft? Most of you know I'm a 2nd yr and I want to be best at my trade by the time I get my journeyman license.


Craftsmanship, work ethic, professionalism, and most of all the ability to retain knowledge gained through experience. And of course the ability to make the hardest job look easy. 

Being the best is a life style not just a job. Oh and you'll never achieve it unless everyone recognizes you which is impossible. So just strive to be the best YOU can be and let the rest follow.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Great Masters!


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

Phat Cat said:


> Great Masters!


 bottom line. I am who I am from the master I got lucky enough to work/learn with.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

suzie said:


> Every day you should learn something new either on a new task, how to do past tasks smarter, faster, better and discover something new about you. Do you want to be a good plumber a better one than your co- workers or do you want to be the best! :thumbup::thumbup:


I want to be the best !!!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> I want to be the best !!!


you never will be that is my spot!lol


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> you never will be that is my spot!lol


Heh well I will let you think that


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Heh well I will let you think that


lol


----------



## openharbor (Mar 11, 2014)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Pride, OCD or both :thumbsup:
> 
> Never stop learning
> Never settle for close enough
> ...


X2.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Grasshopper when you can snatch the snow pea from my hand, you will be shaolin


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Grasshopper when you can snatch the snow pea from my hand, you will be shaolin


I would have bet money on a Delta spring :laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

What makes me great is only settling for perfection. Always wanting to be faster, neater and more efficient. Being able to take an honest look at yourself and identify strengths and weaknesses. Seeking extra knowledge in any facet of the trade. 

Taking pride in your work is huge. Own your mistakes as well. You will screw up. Learn from it and move on. Even a screw up has something to teach you. 

The last thing is a set of &^%$$. Not literally of course.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> What makes me great is only settling for perfection. Always wanting to be faster, neater and more efficient. Being able to take an honest look at yourself and identify strengths and weaknesses. Seeking extra knowledge in any facet of the trade. Taking pride in your work is huge. Own your mistakes as well. You will screw up. Learn from it and move on. Even a screw up has something to teach you. The last thing is a set of &^%$$. Not literally of course.


Bàlls is censored? What if I had to describe playing soccer? Wow.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

How about testicles, cajones' gonads, nads, grapes.. Help me out fellas :laughing:


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Huevos ....
Also my master just asked me ifI have a folding ruler lol I'm make get me one tomorrow
Should of getting me one along time ago huh rj


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

In my previous local, we would characterize plumbers or fitters that would work at something difficult for just a short while before getting the foreman to come over, as "having a lot of quit in him." If you had a struggling apprentice with an obvious ethnic name like O'Reilly, you would ask him, "are you half Irish and half quit?" A high compliment is to say, " he ain't got much quit in him." The thing that makes me a great plumber is that I am just too dumb to quit.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> Also how do you fine tune your workmanship or craft?
> 
> Most of you know I'm a 2nd yr and I want to be best at my trade by the time I get my journeyman license.


Looks good in skinny jeans


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Also how do you fine tune your workmanship or craft?
> 
> Most of you know I'm a 2nd yr and I want to be best at my trade by the time I get my journeyman license.


About the time you have 20 years in, you will learn that you have more to learn on that day than you did as a 2nd year.

Q&A with your elders is priceless.
Never assume you are the best is priceless.
Never stop trying to learn is priceless.
Internet forum associates can teach a lot.
Workmates can teach a lot.
Trade schools, code books, trade magazines, seminars...they are all needed.

All of these things combined are not even on the radar when compared to the combination of years and experience. 

What you seek is wisdom. Just remember that wisdom cannot be purchased on Amazon.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> About the time you have 20 years in, you will learn that you have more to learn on that day than you did as a 2nd year. Q&A with your elders is priceless. Never assume you are the best is priceless. Never stop trying to learn is priceless. Internet forum associates can teach a lot. Workmates can teach a lot. Trade schools, code books, trade magazines, seminars...they are all needed. All of these things combined are not even on the radar when compared to the combination of years and experience. What you seek is wisdom. Just remember that wisdom cannot be purchased on Amazon.


 I've got over 30 years in and I still find myself going to training or certification courses. It never ends heck I'll probably go even after I retire just because it's just part of you after awhile.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> What makes me great is only settling for perfection. Always wanting to be faster, neater and more efficient. Being able to take an honest look at yourself and identify strengths and weaknesses. Seeking extra knowledge in any facet of the trade.
> 
> Taking pride in your work is huge. Own your mistakes as well. You will screw up. Learn from it and move on. Even a screw up has something to teach you.
> 
> The last thing is a set of &^%$$. Not literally of course.


I think what you meant to say is you need a set of Brass Balls. Haha. The Alec Baldwin scene from Glenn Gary Glenross came to mind when I read what you wrote, which, BTW, I completely agree with. Well said, RW.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Fast fry said:


> Looks good in skinny jeans


That ain't happening


----------



## joecypress (Jun 16, 2009)

You will never stop learning. I probably learned "something" from the stupidest plumber I ever knew, even if it was how NOT to do something.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Huevos ....
> Also my master just asked me ifI have a folding ruler lol I'm make get me one tomorrow
> Should of getting me one along time ago huh rj


About fooking time u get one.. get the outside read with brass insert... that'll make you above.a drain tech..


----------



## joecypress (Jun 16, 2009)

Been plumbing 33 years. Never owned a folding ruler. Why do you need a folding ruler?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

joecypress said:


> Been plumbing 33 years. Never owned a folding ruler. Why do you need a folding ruler?


Oh lord...here we go.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Oh lord...here we go.


...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

joecypress said:


> Been plumbing 33 years. Never owned a folding ruler. Why do you need a folding ruler?


Huh??? Is this guy a freakin' plumber or a tech???


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Huh??? Is this guy a freakin' plumber or a tech???


 don't know but he better be respectful!


----------

